# Hidden files in Temporary Internet Files



## Jtrox (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,

I have an older computer, using windows XP. I normally delete all files in the Temporary Internet Files folder prior to shutdown. Some of the files in this folder and in the Temp folder can't be erased until after a reboot. 

My problem: If I have been online, I can open the Temporary Internet Files folder and see a lot of cookies and other files. I select all and delete them. After deletion, the folder appears empty. 

However, I noticed that by looking at the properties, that folder showed 10.4MB and several hundred files and 13 folders. 

I got the same result after rebooting. 

I am wondering if these programs might be spyware that has the ability to keep hidden and not be erased.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

go to tools > folder options of the folder and check mark show hidden and system files. Now try to remove the files.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

You could try *CCleaner* (_Click on the coloured link)_, it is a freeware program and very easy to use.

Here is a tutorial on how to use it click *Here* (_Click on the coloured link)_


----------



## Jtrox (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you for the replies below. 

I have had the folders options set to show hidden files, but I rechecked as you suggested. I can see all hidden files for example in the Windows program files, but the files in Temporary Internet Files still do not show up at all. 

Oddly, when checking out this problem, I ran an antivirus scan on this folder only. I could see the names of files as they were being checked. No viruses were found, by the way. 

The way I first discovered that there were files in the apparently empty folder was when I hovered the cursor over the file name at the next higher level. All the other folders showed either contents or empty. No indication at all appeared for the Temporary Internet Files folder. 

The folder appears to be empty, but properties show the 10.4MB and the number of files and folders. 

For spyware, I have Spycatcher. It doesn't have the ability to select only one folder to scan. Spycatcher quarantines some spyware and adware, selected others are removed. It so happens that I just downloaded the new version of Spycatcher. The instructions tell you to uninstall the previous versions – and that the quarantined files and programs will be returned to your computer when the Spycatcher program is removed. 

So, I thought that maybe those hidden files might be the quarantined files – But, of course, there are 603 hidden files in that folder and not anywhere near that many quarantined files. Nevertheless, after uninstalling the Spycatcher, I checked the Temporary Internet Files and got the same result as before. The file had only the files from the Spycatcher site, which I removed. The folder shows to be empty, but checking the properties showed the same as before. 10.4MB of stuff. 

So, I’m still where I was. I hope you have some more ideas. 

I haven’t yet tried the suggestion to use Ccleaner. I will do that next cycle. 

Thanks again for your help. 
JT

--------------------------------------------------

Yesterday, 12:17 AM #2 (permalink) 
coolday 
Registered User


Join Date: Jul 2005
Posts: 214 
Re: Hidden files in Temporary Internet Files 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

go to tools > folder options of the folder and check mark show hidden and system files. Now try to remove the files.
__________________
cday ... "Learn 2 Share N Share 2 Learn" 


coolday 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to coolday 
Send email to coolday 
Find More Posts by coolday 
Add coolday to Your Buddy List 

System Specs 

Yesterday, 03:01 AM #3 (permalink) 
Go The Power 
HJT Trainee




Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: South Australia
Posts: 5,347 
OS: Windows XP Home SP2 
Team: 


My System 


Re: Hidden files in Temporary Internet Files 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You could try CCleaner (Click on the coloured link), it is a freeware program and very easy to use.

Here is a tutorial on how to use it click Here (Click on the coloured link)
__________________

Virus Removal and Prevention
The 5 Steps HJT Log Help (Post your logs here) Hi-jackthis Spybot Ad-Aware Avira Antivir Comodo Firewall Spyware Blaster Spyware Guard

If I stop replying to a thread just send me a PM with the thread link. Click here to PM me.


----------



## Jtrox (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a reminder for the Hidden files in Temporary Internet Files problem. My listing shows my operating system as Vista Enterprise. That is for my new system. The system with the problem has Windows XP SP2


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

Did u try safe mode????


----------

